# المنتديات العامة > فيض القلم >  >  كطير الهدهد لنبي الله --  القيتُ برسالاتي  !!  فهل من مصغيٍ لها؟!!

## دمعة على السطور

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد* 
*وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم..* 
*سلامٌ عليكم من الله ورحمةٌ وبركات..* 
*مجموعة من خيالات دمعة ..يتخللها واقع البشر..*
*من منا يقنع !! ويرضى بما قسم الله ؟!!* 
*كطائر الهدهد..*
*كنتُ أتجول بين الأغصان.. أُحلق هنا وهناك..*
*أبحث عن قوتي وقوت عيالي..* 

*رأيتُ فلاحاً أعياه التعب ..*
*أسند برأسه نحو أغصان تلك الشجرة التي اعتبرت أغصانها* 
*بيتاً لعيالي..* 


*صعدتُ على أغصان شجرتي..*
*بعد أن جمعتُ رزقاً لصغاري..* 

*بينما أنا اطعمهم..* 
*تخلل سمعي صوت أحدهم يجهش بالبكاء..*
*ألقيتُ نظرة..*
*وإذا به..* 
*ذلك الفلاح المُجهَد..* 
*في مناجاة ..*
*لربِ رحيم..*
*رافعاً كفيه إلى السماء ..مبتهلاً..*
*يدعو الله بالفرج له..*
*وبالوسع له في الرزق...*
*ليعيل عيالاته..* 

*دمعت عيناي..*
*تأثراً بما قال..*
*وتشفقاً عليه وعلى من يعول..* 

*ولكن ..*
*من أشفق من رب السماء..* 
*فألقيتُ له برسالتي..*
*** أنا طائر صغير.. يرزقني الله من حيث لااحتسب..*
*فرب العباد لاينسى من خلق.. سبحانه ..*
*فلا تيأس من روح الله.. واقنع بما قسم الله لك *** 
*فهل وصلتك رسالتي ياأيها الفلاح ؟؟؟* 



*تركته ..* 
*وسرتُ مُحلقاً مع صغاري..* 
*حامداً الله على كلِ نعمةٍ أنعمنيها..*
*مسبحاً له ..* 


*حلقتُ بعيداً ..* 
*وقفتُ عند نافذة ..*
*أخذت تهب عليها الرياح..وتلفح أركانها..* 

*فتلاعبت بستارها...* 

*فوجدتُ بيتاً كبيراً بزواياه..* 
*صغيراً بما يحوي من بشر..* 
*كان لزوجان..* 
*سعيدان ..*
*لايعكر صفو حياتهما شيئ..* 
*ولا يشوب حبهما شائب..* 
*ولكن ..*
*لله حكمته..جل جلاله..* 
*يهب من يشاء إناثاً ويهب من يشاء الذكور..*
*ويجعل من يشاءُ عقيماً..>>> (لم اكتبها كنص آية لكيلا يحدث تحريف والعياذ بالله..)* 

*لمحتُ بهتان في لون تلك المرأة..*
*لمستُ هموماً متثاقلة على قلبها..*
*رأيتُ أجفاناً متورمة من سيلان الدموع الحارقة..* 

*لأن الله شائت قدرته ألا يرزقها .. بذرية..* 
*أدرتُ طرفي لصغاري..*
*فوجدتهم يغردون.. يمرحون ...*
*فدمعت عيناي لحزنها...*
*وانقبض قلبي لثقل همومها..*
*ألقيتُ برسالتي لها..*
*** لاتقنطي من رحمة ربك..وسعت رحمته كل شيئ..*
*لعل هذا الابتلاء يكون خيراً لكِ من ..*
*أبناء عاقين لكِ *** 
*ياأيتها الزوجة الصالحة...هل وصلتكِ رسالتي ؟؟* 
*حلقتُ بعيداً سارح الفكر داعياً لها..*
*حامداً الله على كل نعمة أنعمنيها..*
*داعياً المولى بأن يحفظ لي عيالي..* 

*عدتُ إلى عشي الصغير ..*
*وهل لي إلا عُشي..* 
*جالت بمخيلتي أوضاع الكثير ممارأيت..*
*رأيتُ بشراً وبشراً مختلفين..*
*كلٌ له ضيقه..*
*كلٌ له حاجته..* 


*رسائل هنا وهناك ألقيتها على البشر..*
*وألقيتها على نفسي قبل الجميع ..* 
*علنّي ..*
*اقنع بما رزقني الله ..*
*ومنّ عليّ من واسع فضله..*
*وأحمد الله وأسبحه..*
*وأثني عليه وأمجده..* 


*ولكني...*
*تمنيت.... ومن كل قلبي..* 

*تمنيتُ أن امر على باب..*
*من أكرم الأبواب ..*
*ادخل بيت...*
*من ارفع البيوت شأناً عند الله جل وعلى,.* 
*بيتُ..*
*لاتسمع فيه إلا تسبيح لله..*
*لاترى إلا ركوعاً... وسجوداً...*
*بيتُ وقفتُ عنده ..... ليس بجسدي الصغير..*
*بل بقلبي الأصغر..* 

*صائمون...ناذرون... لله صيامهم...* 
*راكعون ...ساجدون...* 

*جُهّز إفطارهم ...* 

*بأطهر يد في الوجود...* 
*صنعت طعامهم ...أطهر نساء العالمين..* 


*أقراص لشعير..* 
*أكواب ماء...*
*كان إفطارهم..* 
*بعد صوم ..وتهجد..وتلاوة للقرآن..*
*وصلاة ..* 
*وإذا بباب تُطرق...*
*فإذا بمسكينِ ..ومن ثم يتيمٍ ..ويتلوه أسير..* 
*وإذا بالأطباق قد قُدمت لضيوفهم..*
*ومن هم المضيفون ؟؟؟*
*أكرم من يمشي على الأرض..*
*أهل بيت الرحمة ..صلوات الله وسلامه عليهم..* 


*فقضوا ثلاثة أيام بماء ..*
*خاطبهم قلبي...* 
*ياسادتي..*
*من مثلكم؟؟؟* 
*من مثلُ صبركم ؟؟!*
*من يُقدم هديةً مثل هداياكم ؟؟!*
*من مُدح في كتاب الله مثل مامُدحتم ؟؟!* 

*ياسادتي..* 
*ادعو الله بحقكم ..*
*أن يجعل لنا نصيباً من صبركم..* 

*نصيباً ضئيلاً..من صبركم الجم..* 
*واي صبر صبركم ؟؟* 
*نصيباً من شكركم وحمدكم لبارئكم..*
*نصيباً من رضاكم بقضاء ربكم ..* 


*ادعو لنا ياسادتنا..*
*فمن مثلكم..*
*إذا دعا أجاب الله له..* 



*بحبر قلم..*
*دمعة على السطور...*
*تقبلوا تحياتي ومودتي..*

----------


## واحد فاضي

إبدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااع راااااااااااااااائع 

تخلو المجاملة منه 

والله على ما أقول شهيد 

لأنه بكل بساطة 

نزف قلم يدخل للقلب مباشرة 

رسائل تحكي مشاعر فياضة 

هنيئاً لمن صاغت هذا النزف 

هنيئاً لمن يقرأه 

رحم الله والديش خيتي 

خالص تحياتي

فمان الكريم

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*كنتي هنا أطهر طير ،،*
*حلق في سماء دنيانا ،،*
*و رسم بـ إحساسهـ صور لـ مشاعر تنعانا ،،*
*و أجمل ما زينتي بهـ متصفحكـِ ،،*
*ذكر زهراء القيامهـ و زوجها القائم بـ الوصايهـ ،،*
*و أبنائهم سادات الجنان  ،،*
*جزيل الشكر لـ روعة قلمكـِ أُخيهـ ،،*
*و بوركت روحكـ الولائهـ ،،*
*و لـ تبقى دااااائماً ،،*
*قلماً متألقاً في سماء منتدنا ،،*
*خااالص التحااااياااا ،،*
*للدموع إحساس ،،*

----------


## بلسم لجروح

*اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد* 
*وعليكم السلام اختي الفاضلة* 
*كلمات روعه والتشبيه باالطائر* 
*اعجبني كثيراً ..* 
*الله يعطيكِ العافية*  
تقبلِ تحياتي

----------


## كبرياء

*گنٍـتِـ هُـنٍــآ أتِـجَـوٍل بُـيًـنٍـ تِـلگـ آلحِـرٍوٍوٍوٍفٍـ ..
گلمٍـآتِـ مٍـلؤهُـآ آلأمٍـل تِـسِـطَرٍتِـ هُـنٍــآ .. 
وٍحِـرٍوٍفٍـ أعُـجَـزٍ عُـلىٍ آلوٍقِـوٍفٍـ أمٍـآمٍـهُـآ بُـبُـسِـيًـطَ تِـعُـبُـيًـرٍيًـ ...
قِـلمٍـگ رٍآآئعُـ دُمٍـعُـهُــ ... 
وٍلآيًـحِـتِـآآجَـ ليًـ أنٍـ أشُـهُـدُ عُـلىٍ مٍـدُىٍ إبُـدُآعُـگـ ..
سِـلمٍـ نٍـبُـضَـگـ ..
يًـعُـطَيًـگ رٍبُـيًـ ألَفٍـ ـعُــآَفٍـيًـهُــ ..
لآعُـدُمٍــ ...
ـتِـحِـيًــآآــتِـوٍوٍ ..
ـگبُـرٍـيًـآآء*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد،،*
*ماذا عسااي ان اقول،،*
*ماذا اكتب ،،؟*
*اخـاف من التقصير في حقكِـ،،*
*لابل في حق كلماتـكِ الراائعهـ،،*
*المرصعة بجلالة الزهراء،،*
*بالقلب الصابر علي،،*
*بروح سادة الجنة،،*
*تشبيه راائع،،*
*انحني له شكرا امتناناً ،،*
*الآف الشكر الى قلمكِـ الولائي،،*
*بوركت مخيلتكِـ الجمهـ،،*
*ولاعدمناا نبضكِ الحي،،*
*دمتي بحمى المولى،،*
*تحياااتي،،
*

----------


## MOONY

*بعد كل هذا الإبداع تتوقف حروفي
خجلاً   من التقصير
عزيزتي
دمتي مبدعه
وربي يوفقك
تحياتي

*

----------


## فرح

يسلموووو حبيت قلبي .._دمـــــــــــوووع_
بجد ابدااااع ...
مكثت طويلا في متصفحك وراااق لي الوقوووف 
يعجز التعبير عن البوح بما في القلب 
والقلم عاجز ان يكتب حرف واحد 
دمــــــووع يااقلبي 
احسنتِ وبارك الله في قلمك الرااقي والممــــــــــيز
وليس غريب ع دمـــــــووع هذا الشعووو والاحساس 
لقلبك النقي باقات من الزهووور 
دمتِ بكل الحب والسعاده

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
ماشاءالله عليك دموووع
بجد ابداااااع
ربي يعطيك الي في بالك بحق فاطمة الزهراء
واهل البيت عليهم السلام
رحم الله ولديك
موفقه لكل خيــــــــــــر
دمتي بود

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> إبدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااع راااااااااااااااائع 
> 
> 
> تخلو المجاملة منه  
> والله على ما أقول شهيد  
> لأنه بكل بساطة  
> نزف قلم يدخل للقلب مباشرة  
> رسائل تحكي مشاعر فياضة  
> هنيئاً لمن صاغت هذا النزف  
> ...



*والدينا ووالديك يارب..* 

*أخي الكريم..أبو زين..*
*كلماتك بين سطوري..*
*شهادةٌ اعتز بها ..* 
*لك كل شكري وتقديري..*
*على هذا الحضور الطيب..*
*وأصدق دعائي..* 
*موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*دمت بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> *كنتي هنا أطهر طير ،،*
> *حلق في سماء دنيانا ،،*
> *و رسم بـ إحساسهـ صور لـ مشاعر تنعانا ،،*
> *و أجمل ما زينتي بهـ متصفحكـِ ،،*
> *ذكر زهراء القيامهـ و زوجها القائم بـ الوصايهـ ،،*
> *و أبنائهم سادات الجنان ،،*
> *جزيل الشكر لـ روعة قلمكـِ أُخيهـ ،،*
> *و بوركت روحكـ الولائهـ ،،*
> *و لـ تبقى دااااائماً ،،*
> ...



* غاليتي للدموع إحساس..*
*كفراشة جئتِ..*
*تنشرين سعادة في كل زوايا متصفحي..*

*فأدخلتِ بهجة كبيرة في قلبي...*
*لهذا التواجد الغالي ..*

*أسعد الله أيامكِ..*
*بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين..*

*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> *اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد* 
> 
> *وعليكم السلام اختي الفاضلة* 
> *كلمات روعه والتشبيه باالطائر* 
> *اعجبني كثيراً ..* 
> *الله يعطيكِ العافية* 
> 
> تقبلِ تحياتي



*اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد*
*وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم..*


* أخيتي العزيزة..بلسم الجروح..*
*الاروع من ذلك كله..*
*هو إطلالتكِ المشرقة بين أحرفي..*
*وأن تتركي لسطوري وقتاً..*
*لتبهجيها بروعة كلماتك..*


*جُل شكري وامتناني ابعثه لكِ..*
*موفةق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> *گنٍـتِـ هُـنٍــآ أتِـجَـوٍل بُـيًـنٍـ تِـلگـ آلحِـرٍوٍوٍوٍفٍـ ..*
> 
> *گلمٍـآتِـ مٍـلؤهُـآ آلأمٍـل تِـسِـطَرٍتِـ هُـنٍــآ ..* 
> *وٍحِـرٍوٍفٍـ أعُـجَـزٍ عُـلىٍ آلوٍقِـوٍفٍـ أمٍـآمٍـهُـآ بُـبُـسِـيًـطَ تِـعُـبُـيًـرٍيًـ ...*
> *قِـلمٍـگ رٍآآئعُـ دُمٍـعُـهُــ ...* 
> *وٍلآيًـحِـتِـآآجَـ ليًـ أنٍـ أشُـهُـدُ عُـلىٍ مٍـدُىٍ إبُـدُآعُـگـ ..*
> *سِـلمٍـ نٍـبُـضَـگـ ..*
> *يًـعُـطَيًـگ رٍبُـيًـ ألَفٍـ ـعُــآَفٍـيًـهُــ ..*
> *لآعُـدُمٍــ ...*
> ...



*غاليتي كبرياء..*
*بل يهمني جداً تواجدكِ..*

*وانتظر كلماتكِ دوماً..* 

*فكلماتكِ كوسام* 
*على صدري افتخر بها دوماً...* 

*فحروفكِ.. كزهور تُنثر بين سطوري..*
*وتواجدكِ ..كإشراقة صباح.. يستبشر بها متصفحي..* 
*كل الشكر والامتنان لكِ* 
*على هذا التواجد الغالي..*
*وأصدق الدعوات ..*
*اقدمها بين يديكِ أخية..* 
*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> *اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد،،*
> *ماذا عسااي ان اقول،،*
> *ماذا اكتب ،،؟*
> *اخـاف من التقصير في حقكِـ،،*
> *لابل في حق كلماتـكِ الراائعهـ،،*
> *المرصعة بجلالة الزهراء،،*
> *بالقلب الصابر علي،،*
> *بروح سادة الجنة،،*
> *تشبيه راائع،،*
> ...



*اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد*
*وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم..* 
*غاليتي شذى الزهراء..*
*أُقلدكِ بقلادة من زهور ورياحين محمدية..*
*مسبوقة بالصلاة على محمد وآل محمد..*
*على هذا التواجد العطر..* 
*انرتي سطوري بعذوبة أحرفك..*
*أنار الله قلبكِ بحب من هم النور..* 

*سعيدة جداً جداً لما نقشتي بين كلماتي ..*
*لم أجد إلا أن انقشها بقلبي..*
*رفعتي شأني ..*
*رفع الله شأنكِ في الدنيا والآخرة..*

*حقيقة أقف خجلة أمام كلماتكِ عزيزتي..*

 
*كل الشكر والامتنان لكِ أخية..*
*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى.*
*دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## نجمه سهيل

تسلمي حبيبتي على الكتابة الحلوة...

الله لا يحرمنا من جديدك المتميز...

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> *بعد كل هذا الإبداع تتوقف حروفي**
> خجلاً من التقصير
> عزيزتي
> دمتي مبدعه
> وربي يوفقك
> تحياتي
> 
> *



 *أخيتي وغاليتي..موني..*
*كنجمة سطعتي* 
*فأنرتي سطوري..*
*اسأل الله أن ينير قلبكِ بحب من هم النور..*

*حقيقةً أنا من تخجل من سحر كلماتكم بحق ماكتبت..*

*كل ذاك من قلوبكم الطاهرة..*
*وأذواقكم الرفيعة..*

*كل شكري وامتناني اقدمهما بين يديكِ..*
*فاقبليهما من أختكِ دمعة..*

*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

حبر قلمك رااائع ..

يعطيك ربي الف عافيه ..

بإنتظار فيض جديد ..

كل المودة

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> يسلموووو حبيت قلبي .._دمـــــــــــوووع_
> بجد ابدااااع ...
> مكثت طويلا في متصفحك وراااق لي الوقوووف 
> يعجز التعبير عن البوح بما في القلب 
> والقلم عاجز ان يكتب حرف واحد 
> دمــــــووع يااقلبي 
> احسنتِ وبارك الله في قلمك الرااقي والممــــــــــيز
> وليس غريب ع دمـــــــووع هذا الشعووو والاحساس 
> لقلبك النقي باقات من الزهووور 
> دمتِ بكل الحب والسعاده



* حبيبة قلبي..فرح..*
*أنا هي من مكثت مطولاً ..*
*أمام كل كلمة خطها قلمكِ بين سطوري..*

*أرى أنها كبيرة وكثيرة في حقي..*
*ولكن كل ذلك من طيب أصلكِ عزيزتي..*

*كل الشكر لكل ما نثرتي من حروف..*
*ومانثرتي من زهور..*
*عانقت أحرفي..*
*فعبقت منها رائعة زكية..*

*القلب دائماً يدعو لكِ بكل خير وقضاء الحوائج..*
*بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين..*
*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
> 
> ماشاءالله عليك دموووع
> بجد ابداااااع
> ربي يعطيك الي في بالك بحق فاطمة الزهراء
> واهل البيت عليهم السلام
> رحم الله ولديك
> موفقه لكل خيــــــــــــر
> 
> دمتي بود



* غاليتي وحبيبتي..دمعة..*
*تواجدكِ نيّر..*
*ودعواتكِ طاهرة..*
*أسعدت قلبي الصغير..*
*وابتسمت لها كل زوايا متصفحي..*

*كل الشكر لجمال حضورك وإشراقته ..*
*وأصدق الدعوات لقلبكِ الطاهر وروعته..*

*أنار الله قلبكِ بحب من هم النور...*

*لاتحرميني أخية من سحر دعواتكِ..*
*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> تسلمي حبيبتي على الكتابة الحلوة...
> 
> الله لا يحرمنا من جديدك المتميز...



*غاليتي نجمة سهيل..*
* سلم قلبكِ على هذه الكلمات الرائعة..*
*وهذا الحضور الاروع..*
*مجرد حضوركِ بين سطوري...إنارة لها..*
*أنار الله قلبك بحب من هم النور..*

*جُل شكري وامتناني..ابعثه لروحكِ...*
*مع باقة من مودتي وإخائي..*

*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
> 
> حبر قلمك رااائع ..
> 
> يعطيك ربي الف عافيه ..
> 
> بإنتظار فيض جديد ..
> 
> كل المودة



* وعلى نبينا وآله وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته..*
*تشرفت صفحتي..*
*واستبشرت سطوري..*
*بتشريفك لها..*
*وبصمتك فيها..*

*كل الشكر..والتقدير..لشخصكم..ولحضوركم الطيب..*
*موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*دمت بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## الأمل الوردي

لا اعرف ماذا اقول بحق ابداعاتك

لا تعليق
دائما مميزه

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> لا اعرف ماذا اقول بحق ابداعاتك
> 
> لا تعليق
> دائما مميزه



* ياحبيبة قلبي..*
*غاليتي ..الأمل الوردي..*
*لايتميز موضوعي..*
*ولاتزدان كلماتي..*
*إلا من خلال لمسات ..*
*يضفيها أعضاء يتسمون*
* بالتميز أمثالكم احبتي..*

*كل الشكر لجمال روحك..*
*ولروعة حضورك الدائم بين سطوري..*

*والقلب يدعو لكم دوماً..*
*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## شواطئ شوق

مااروعه هذه الكلمات 
التي تدخل القلب من 
دون استدان وتزيد في 
نبض القلب العاشق 
الولهان للواحد الديان 
يالها من معاني واحساس 
تسيل الدموع وتخلج الصدور 
موفقه وترعك عين المولى 
ويعطيك مرادك من كل خير 
الدنيا والاخرة بحق محمدوال محمد

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*غاليتي شواطئ شوق..*
*تواجدكِ بحد ذاته نيّر..*
*وكلماتك زادتني خجلاً..*
*إذ أنها كبيرة على شخصي..*
*رفع الله شأنكِ كما رفعتِ لي شأنا ..*

*وأجمل مااختتمتي به..دعاء..*
*قضى  الله لكِ كل حاجة..*
*بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين..*

*كل الشكر ..وأصدق الدعوات..اقدمها بين يديكِ*
*فاقبليها من أختكِ..دمعة..*

*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

جذبتني روووووعة كلماتكـ
وقفت عندها أتلذذ بعذوبة أحرفك
تمنيت أن كلامك وسطورك لا تنتهي كي أرتوي وأستقي منها كل عذب
جميــــــــــل جدا طرحك 
وإبداع بلا حدود
لا حرمنا منك ولا من تواجدك بيننا
مد الله في عمرك
وبانتظار بكل شووووك فيض القلم منك
موفقة

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...
حلقت معك بقلبي وروحي ايها الهدد
فقد كنت أسير معك خطوة خطوة بين كل ماكنت تعبر وتجول 
عشت معك كل لحظة 
ورسمت في قلبي الحزن ولكن مالبثت حتى ألقيت برسائلك
التي تهلل قلبي لها فرحاً 
فالله معنا في كل حين لاينسانا ولا يتوانا أن يقدم لنا ماكُتب لنا
فهو الرزاق الذي لايمل من إعطائنا كل شي وفي أي وقت
سبحانك ربي 
وشكراً وحمداً لك على كل شي ...

دمعـــــــتي الغالية
إبداع لامنتاهي
كلمات في قمة الروعة والجمال
جلعتني اتعمق فيها وأشعر بذوباني بداخلها ومعناها ..
قلمك مبدع دائماً ...
فقد كنت ولازلت وسأظل دائماً في إنتظار هذا الابداع الرائع ..
لاحرمنا الله منكِ ومن فيض قلمك المبدع ..
دمعة 
عجزت الان عن بث كلماتي فكل كلمات الاعجاب لاتكفي لان أخطها لكِ هنا
ولكن دمتِ غاليتي ودام قلبك الطاهر ..
والله يعطيك العافية يارب لهذا الابداع ...
دمتِ موفقه لكل خير ..

أختكِ المحبة دائماً
همــ الصمت ــس ....

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> جذبتني روووووعة كلماتكـ
> وقفت عندها أتلذذ بعذوبة أحرفك
> تمنيت أن كلامك وسطورك لا تنتهي كي أرتوي وأستقي منها كل عذب
> جميــــــــــل جدا طرحك 
> وإبداع بلا حدود
> لا حرمنا منك ولا من تواجدك بيننا
> مد الله في عمرك
> وبانتظار بكل شووووك فيض القلم منك
> موفقة



* غاليتي اللؤلؤ المكنون..*
*كم ابتهج القلب ..*
*وطابت النفس..*

*لتواجدكِ المشرق هنا..*
*لكِ أعذب التحايا..*
*وأسمى آيات شكري وامتناني..*
*لهذا الحضور النيّر بين سطوري..*
*اسأل الله..*
*أن ينير قلبكِ الطاهر..*
*بحب من هم النور..*

*فلتكوني دوماً قريبة من سطوري أخية..*
*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*وعلى نبينا وآله وعليكم السلام*
* ورحمة الله وبركاته..*

*غاليتي هموس الحبابة..*
*مااروع أن تُنثر حروفٌ لكِ هنا...*
*بين سطوري..*

*سلم قلبكِ الطاهر لهذه الكلمات الطيبة..*
*حقيقةً كبيرة على شخصي..*
*رفع الله شأنكِ كما رفعتي شأناً لي..*


*انتظرتُ هذا التواجد الغالي مُطولاً..*

*واليوم جئتِ..*
*فاستبشرت صفحتي بكلماتك..*

*فكل شكري..*
*ابثه لكِ وأصدق دعواتي من القلب..*
*لقلبكِ ابعثها..*

*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## شاري الطيب

خيتي دمعة

يســـلمووووو عاقلمك الرائــــع 


ربـــي يعطيـــكـ ألــــف عافيـــهـ ولايحـــرمنــا جديــدكـ


تحيـــاااتـــــي


شـاري الطيب

----------


## نبض قلب

غآليتي وأختي دمعه على السطور ..
كلمآت جميله عزيزتي ..
تبعث الأمل في نفس قآرئهآ .. جميل مآخطته أنآملك ِ هنآ ..
دعوت الله في هذه اللحظه أن يوفقك ِ بحق محمد وآل محمد ..
تحياتي
أختكمـ
نبوووضه

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*أخي الكريم..شاري الطيب..*
*كل الشكر والتقدير...*
*لحضورك الطيب..بين سطوري..*
*وأصدق الدعوات اقدمها لكم..*

*موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*دمت بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*غاليتي نبوض...*
*الاروع من ذلك..*
*هو إشراقتكِ التي أضاءت كل زوايا متصفحي..*

*خذي كل شكري مع ودي..*
*وأصدق دعواتي..لقلبكِ الطاهر..*

*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## شاطىء الجراح

أقف هنا عند الإبداع القصصي
عجبني إبداعك يا دمعة ...
تقبلي إعجابك

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> أقف هنا عند الإبداع القصصي
> 
> عجبني إبداعك يا دمعة ...
> تقبلي إعجابك



* شاطئ الجراح..*
*أنتم المبدعون بحضوركم ..*
*كل الشكر لحضورك* 
*الطيب بين سطوري..*
*خذ دعواتي ..بكل توفيق ونجاح..*
*موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*دمت بعين المولى الجليل...*

----------


## ام الحلوين

اخيه وقفت حائرة لروعة ماخطته اناملك من ابداع

فلقد عجز لساني عن وصف كلماتك الرائعه واسلوبك المميز

ونشف حبر قلمي امام قلمك الكريم

جميل بل ورائع ماتكتبينا لنا والاروع من ذلك هو دفىء قلبك الطاهر واحاسيسك الجميله


سلمتي من كل سوء ووفقتي لكل خير ببركة نبي الرحمه محمد واله الاطهار

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> اخيه وقفت حائرة لروعة ماخطته اناملك من ابداع
> 
> فلقد عجز لساني عن وصف كلماتك الرائعه واسلوبك المميز 
> ونشف حبر قلمي امام قلمك الكريم 
> جميل بل ورائع ماتكتبينا لنا والاروع من ذلك هو دفىء قلبك الطاهر واحاسيسك الجميله 
> 
> 
> سلمتي من كل سوء ووفقتي لكل خير ببركة نبي الرحمه محمد واله الاطهار



* غاليتي أم الحلوين...*
*أقف وكلي فخر..*
*فلتواجدكِ اتشرف ..*

*ولحضوركِ يتهلل القلب...*

*انرتي صفحتي بنور إطلالتك..*
*وجمال حضورك وأحرفك...*
*أنار الله قلبك بحب من هم النور..*

*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

غاليتي : دمعه على السطور
ليتكِ تعلمين كم مرةٌ دخلتُ إلى موضوعك .. لكنني أعجز عن سرد
كلماتٌ تستحقينها
والله كلمات ولا أروع منها
أصابني الإندهاش والتعجب
وأنــــ أقرأــــــــا
كلماتكِ 
ذات الجمال الخلاب

ما شاء الله
أتمنى منك يا دمعه أن لا تحرمينا
من فيض وبوح قلمكِ الصادق
{ فأنتِ رااااااائعة بكلُ ما في هذه الكلمة من معنى }

سلمت أناملكِ الذهبيتين الكريمتين
ولاااا عدمناكِ

كلماتي لا تفي
حبيبتي دمعه
يعطيكِ ألف ألف عافيه
ودمتي في رعاية الرحمن
ورحم الله والديكِ
وجزاكِ الله كل خير



أمنيـــــ مجروحه ـــــــات
كانت هنا

----------


## Sweet Magic

السلام عليكم 


غاليتي  

دمعة  


الى قلمك  شموخ  


وروعة  


اعجز  ان اصفها  


فهي  تصل الى القلوب والعقول بسرعة  

ومن هنا  اعلن اعجابي الدائم  بها 

لا تحرمينا جديد  نزف قلمك  


فيض ودي لك

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> غاليتي : دمعه على السطور
> ليتكِ تعلمين كم مرةٌ دخلتُ إلى موضوعك .. لكنني أعجز عن سرد
> كلماتٌ تستحقينها
> والله كلمات ولا أروع منها
> أصابني الإندهاش والتعجب
> وأنــــ أقرأــــــــا
> كلماتكِ 
> ذات الجمال الخلاب 
> ما شاء الله
> ...



 
*ياحبيبة قلبي انتِ..*

*والدينا ووالديك غناتي..* 
*غاليتي بنت البلد..>>>توها مكتشفه..*
*يُحار القلم..*
*ويأبى الحبر أن يسيل ..*
*أمام جمال ماسطرتي..*

*دائماً أخجل من سحر كلماتك...*
*ورقي حروفك بين سطوري..*
*فكلماتكِ كبيرة جـــــــ على شخصي ـــــــداً* 
*كل الشكر انثره...*
*مع زهور ودي وإخائي لكِ عزيزتي...*
*مع خالص دعائي..بكل خير*
*وتوفيق لكِ ولكل من تحبيبن..*
*مقضية حوائجكِ إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين..*

*لاعدمت هذه الاطلالة المشرقة بين أسطري..* 
*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> السلام عليكم 
> 
> 
> غاليتي 
> 
> دمعة 
> 
> 
> الى قلمك شموخ 
> ...



 *وعلى نبينا وآله وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته..*
*غاليتي ..سويت ..*
*لحضوركِ بصمة مميزة ...*
*تُطبع على دفتي الفؤاد..*

*كل شكري وامتناني لحضورك النيّر..بين سطوري..*
*أنار الله قلبكِ بحب من هم النور..*

*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------

